
Joining Wealthfront - ivankirigin
http://andyjohns.org/joining-wealthfront/
======
ivankirigin
Andy has an excellent track record, so you should follow his work if you're
interested in growth.

This is also a really important post from a recruiter perspective. The points
he hits are really common reasons why someone would join a new company. You
should seek to create a place that hits these points for recruits.

